
Pushy recruiters - cushychicken
http://cushychicken.github.io/pushy-recruiter/
======
quaquaqua1
Sounds like every sales person I've ever met. Let's be nice though and just
assume they were having a bad day(s) :)

------
g051051
Ugh. I keep getting obnoxious recruit spam from the most entitled, self-
important jerks. The latest was some idiot on LinkedIn who sent an invitation
with a job offer in the text, so I didn't even need to accept their invitation
for them to get their spam across.

------
aritmo
Was it one of the software companies? Was is a software-only role?

~~~
cushychicken
It wasn't a strictly software company. It was a software-only role.

Hesitant to give the company name, as I don't want this experience to reflect
poorly on them. The recruiter didn't work for them directly.

